# Has anyone purchased from this store?



## d13avo (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi All

Just wondered if anyone had purchased form the store NeoLumen? By the language it looks like it's a French store. They have the Zebralight headlamp I want to purchase but before I pull the trigger I wasn't sure whether I would get stung on import duty? (if applicable as it's France) as I am in the UK. Also wondered what their service was like?


----------

